# Animal Crossing New Leaf TV Guide!!



## SodaDog (Jul 28, 2013)

After six weeks of work, i finally finished the Animal Crossing New Leaf TV Guide! It took me forever to do, so i hope you like it. Sorry if some of the TV shows are errors..


----------



## TiffaniMichele (Jul 28, 2013)

Woha. Thanks for taking your time to make this. Talk about dedication!!


----------



## Sheepish (Jul 28, 2013)

I had no idea that the TV schedule was this complex! That's pretty awesome. Thanks for putting this together!

Ooh, just noticed Super Hero Time on Sunday morning, haha. Just like real life!


----------



## Scribbler397 (Jul 28, 2013)

This is cool! Thanks!


----------



## Alxndr (Jul 28, 2013)

wow i didnt know the TV even had a schedule, let alone it be this complex. this is so cool cause now i watch all my favorite shows


----------



## Awesomness (Jul 28, 2013)

you helped me alot!!! thanks!!!


----------



## Hirisa (Jul 28, 2013)

I love this! Very helpful, thanks.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jul 28, 2013)

Haha I always get the stupid award show on my flat screen! I hate the music... But today I got cartoons! It was like a cat chasing a mouse or something... BTW nice guide!


----------



## charmed girl (Jul 28, 2013)

Wow that's awesome. 
Looks like it took a lot of time and effort to complete. Well done


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks a ton for posting this!  Wow, it looks like it took you a really long time!  I'd say you've got dedication like Isabelle!


----------



## Sean4 (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks for this, seemed time consuming aha  Screw real tv I got my AC schedule now!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 28, 2013)

I was wondering about this the other day cause I noticed they added shows. Thank you for doing this, your time consumption is apprectiated


----------



## AnimalCrossngAddict (Jul 28, 2013)

Galloping Grasshoppers that is AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks for your time and dedication.


----------



## ben_nyc (Jul 29, 2013)

I'll look this over, thanks Soda!


----------



## AllisonCypress (Jul 29, 2013)

Amazing!  Thanks for posting this.


----------



## 3DS Lover (Jul 29, 2013)

Great work Sodadog! I wish they had a TV guide in the game would be cool lol


----------



## Cinnamoos (Jul 29, 2013)

This is super neat! ; v ; Now if only I had a t.v. hahaha


----------



## Samicakes (Jul 29, 2013)

Wow, this is so cool. ;w; Never knew there was an actual schedule! I should make more use of my flat-screen TV!


----------



## Jarachi29 (Jul 29, 2013)

This is a great guide, thank you! I've never seen the UFO signal before, though. Sounds creepy...


----------



## oath2order (Jul 29, 2013)

I can't believe this. This is awesome, thanks!


----------

